# Dinosaur Teeth Crush



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello all. I have an idea for a portion of a "ride" I'm building for next halloween that I'm unsure of how to do. I'm building a time machine ride in the backyard using the new VSA software that allows for video sync. I've had this idea for awhile now, but with the VSA software it'll now be possible. During the ride, two people will be sitting inside the time machine and have three video monitors that act like windows out of the time machine. Here's the question I have:

for the first place the time machine goes, I'm having it go back to the dinosaurs. I have a 3d model done in blender that I've had animated to look like it's biting the top of the time machine. My goal was to then have portions of the walls built using metallic spandex and have dino teeth behind them. when the dino bites into the time machine it would then be able to leave "bite marks" in the metal. They'd have to stay there for awhile until the next jump in time, when the ride goes to medieval times and a wizard can magically erase the bite marks from the walls.

What can I use motor wise that I can sync with the VSA software that could move forward and hold the spandex out like that and then be released at a certain time as well? I know a servo could do it but I thought that it probably wouldn't be good for it having the spandex pressing back against where it's trying to hold position. Thoughts?


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

so here's the ghetto solution I think I will go with if no one tells me this is a horrible idea. I know how to use servo's in VSA so I will just have the servo flip a light switch on to trigger one of these Solenoids:

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16036

this will push the teeth out and hold there until I have the servo flip the light switch back off. Would this work? Is it ok to leave a solenoid on for about a minute at a time before it's turned back off? I've never used solenoids.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

A solenoid would work, although the one you link to is a pull type. If I'm picturing what you're wanting to do correctly you'll want a push type (one that pushes the rod out when you activate it & the spring pulls it back in when you release it.) Of course you could add some linkage to make the pull type do what you want.

As far as controlling them goes, the servo/switch mechanism you're talking about would work but adds a bit of complexity. Something like this or this would eliminate some moving parts & be quicker to set up.

Sounds like a cool project!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

so for this one:

http://www.basicmicro.com/Power-Switch-Radio-Controlled-10A-Relay_p_44.html

how do these boards interface with VSA?

It seems from the data sheet I would just have to figure out what servo position pulse in VSA would activate it and what position would turn it off. I've never seen these boards before. Pretty cool!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

As I read it, any pulse longer than 1.5 milliseconds should turn it on. 1.5 milliseconds is usually the center of a servo, so a pulse that would rotate the servo clockwise of center should turn it on.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

so I bought two of these solenoids:

Amazon.com: Guardian Electric 28P-C-12D 28p 12vdc Continuous Push Cylindrical Solenoid: Industrial & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@11KLDTw5VLL

I read that the other one's I posted earlier were "intermittent" solenoids and weren't meant to be left in the on position for very long as they will get really hot. These one's said "continuous" on them so I'm hoping that means they can be left in the pushed position for a minute without overheating them. Is that correct?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

FrightProps has a kit designed to reproduce the "Axe Door" effect. Looks like it could be used to do what you want.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

have you seen this?


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes I have seen that and I love it. In fact I was the one last year that posted that video to hauntforum. Ha! It's part of what inspired me to do a time machine ride. However, all my stuff will happen inside the ride instead of people getting out and walking around. So sort of a combination of this idea in theme and something like Stitch's Great Escape ride at Disney World in application...

That axe door effect kit is pneumatic. I'm trying to not use air and only do it with electronics, so hopefully the solenoids I bought from amazon will work.


----------

